# pros and cons ECM8000 vs CM-140 or CM130



## djgaloot (Oct 22, 2008)

I am getting ready to buy all the "equipment" needed to check out my speakers and integrate an IB subwoofer. I plan to get a Sound Blaster live external USB card for my laptop and a BFD. My question is about mics and SPL meters. I am new to this and it is a bit confusing. Could someone explain to me the pros and cons of the ECM8000 mic and Galaxy CM-140 or CM-130 SPL meters? Is there any other support equipment required with either one? I assume the SPL can be used by itself to check sound levels while the ECM8000 needs to be used with a sound card and PC to read a sound level. (But it is a lot less expensive) Do both do a similar job for the whole frequency spectrum of 15hz to 20khz? Is one easier to use than the other?
Thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Dave, 
The CM-130 SPL meter does not have a line output and thus can not be used with REW or any other software that requires the direct hookup to the SPL Meter. The CM 140 is the best low cost option for a meter as the radio shack meter is not accurate above about 12,000Hz and has some issues below that.
The ECM8000 is a good mic but as you still require an SPL meter your spending allot more than you need to.


----------



## djgaloot (Oct 22, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> The ECM8000 is a good mic but as you still require an SPL meter your spending allot more than you need to.


Does this mean that you cannot use the ECM8000 directly with REW rather than the CM-140? Or in other words, is the output from the two devices different?
Thank you for your insight and help


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

REW needs some sort of reference point to know what is 75db without a db Meter you would have to guess and thats not always the easiest thing to do.


----------



## djgaloot (Oct 22, 2008)

Ahhhh, okay. Thank you.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> in other words, is the output from the two devices different?


Well, the CM-140 is a line-level device and can be used stand alone.

The ECM8000 requires a mic preamp with phantom power to bring its output level up to the required line-level.

brucek


----------



## djgaloot (Oct 22, 2008)

It seems like for my simple needs that the Galaxy is the easier path. Any deals out there?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

djgaloot said:


> It seems like for my simple needs that the Galaxy is the easier path. Any deals out there?


Ocationally Musicians Friend has them on sale for $99


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

I read somwhere that the ECM 8000 is more accurate and extends down to 15 Hz but the SPL CM-140 is only speced to 31.5 Hz. I too am embarking on the mission to REW my system (and to boldly go where no WAF has allowed me to go before)


----------



## djgaloot (Oct 22, 2008)

I hear you! Some stealth is required


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jason Schultz said:


> I read somwhere that the ECM 8000 is more accurate and extends down to 15 Hz but the SPL CM-140 is only speced to 31.5 Hz.


Yes, this is true. but you need to spend a fair bit more cash if you go the ECM8000 route.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> SPL CM-140 is only speced to 31.5 Hz


You'll find a calibration file on our download page that extends the CM-140 down to at least 10Hz fairly accurately when used with REW.

brucek


----------



## djgaloot (Oct 22, 2008)

That's great, thanks!


----------



## playingbass (Nov 25, 2014)

Im a bit confused after reading some of the basics on the REW site. Can someone clarify please before I go out and make a SPL meter purchase.

I intend to use REW in a recording studio where I have access to microphones and preamps.

The REW site says: "Alternatively, a microphone (with preamplifier to produce line level) may be used to make measurements, but an SPL meter is still required to provide a reference SPL figure against which to calibrate REW's SPL display."

Does this mean that I can use any cheap SPL meter to calibrate my studio microphone for use within REW?

Can I purchase the cheaper CM-130 instead of the more expensive CM-140?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A meter really isn’t necessary to take REW measurements. When doing the SPL calibration, just run the test signal at a comfortable level and “tell” REW it’s 75 dB. The graphs generated will show accurate frequency response, even if the actual dB level indicated at any specific frequency is incorrect.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## playingbass (Nov 25, 2014)

OK great thanks! That will sure save me some money.


----------

